

Ask HN: Good JavaScript WYSIWYG Editor? - aarongough

I am looking for a replacement for the Yahoo UI rich-text editor. Unfortunately I found it to be quite buggy...<p>So far I have tried TinyMCE, nicEdit, FCKEditor and CKEditor. I haven't been happy with any of them.<p>I am looking for something that looks modern, is simple to implement (like nicEdit) and is customizable. The editor is being used in a CMS built in Rails. I need to be able to change the 'insert image' and 'insert file' buttons in the editor so that they call the CMS's built in image and file browsers.<p>All help appreciated!
======
aarongough
Links to the editors I have already tried:

<http://ckeditor.com/demo> _(a little slow in FF, seems a little hokey in
general)_

<http://www.fckeditor.net/demo> _(crashes FF3 with it's slowness!)_

<http://tinymce.moxiecode.com/examples/full.php> _(really slow to load in all
browsers)_

<http://nicedit.com/demos.php> _(I liked this the most out of the alternatives
so far, it's fast and lightweight but the HTML editor is not full-size and
it's image properties box kind of misses the mark for my use)_

[http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/examples/editor/code_editor.h...](http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/examples/editor/code_editor.html)
_(I had numerous problems with the editor's Image properties box disappearing
and taking images with it, also setting up the editor to allow editing of raw
HTML never really worked that well)_

------
ionfish
Tried WysiHat?

<http://github.com/37signals/wysihat/>

~~~
aarongough
No I hadn't! Thanks!

I'm looking for something that comes a little more ready-to-roll
unfortunately... I need to get a new editor in by tomorrow and I don't really
have the time to setup something like this...

It sounds very similar overall to the YUI text editors...

------
aarongough
It seems that after all that I will be going back to they YUI rich text
editor. It's better than any of the alternatives that I have tried, and far
more customizable.

If only I could get the disappearing image bug solved...

